

Google Wave presentation - abridged (10:00 video) - edw519
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itc4253kjhw

======
chadochocinco
I got one thing to say to Google regarding Wave: Child please. Just because
you've come up with a new protocol that mimics e-mail, and incorporates chat,
does not make you a game changer. Stop drinking your cool-aid and get back to
working on search before Bing eats your lunch.

